# Nose problem



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello all Bruno our 7 month old has this recurring nose problem,it will go away then come back.We feed him blue buffalo puppy food,his stools are solid and healthy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Joe c.! I noticed from your avatar that Bruno likes to go swimming. Do you let him swim in still water? Maybe he has picked up a fungus or something... Of course, I am only guessing. Does Bruno scratch at it? What does his Vet say about it? When in doubt, it's off to the Vet.


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

He hasent been swimming in months of course he could of gotton it from our pond. The pond is spring fed and drains daily the water is not stagnet. He does not itch either no vet yet.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you give him rawhides at all? Sometimes that will leave a filmy scab on their noses. The first time it happened to one of my dogs, I freaked out and took her to the vet. Now I just wash their faces.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm no expert, so I second going to the vet(especially if it is flared up so the vet can see it). If he did pick up something fungal, it could go in cycles between being active and not. 
I'm not sure on the specific time-frame of immune system development for dogs(so don't quote me), but very likely at 7 months his immune system may now just be getting close to full strength. 
One thing you could also try making sure his immune system is running well by supplementing with probiotics. (A good idea regardless) We use a daily scoop of greek yogurt, but there are powders available as well.


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

Well I applied some coconut oil to his nose and seems to be working?


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

just like too give another update on Bruno's nose,been applying coconut oil daily and nose looks great.


----------

